# Currency



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

My daughter's laptop screen went blank the other day so hubby had to take it to get it fixed. When he requested an estimate the guy at the shop told him this is now LE600. It used to be LE400 but our prices have gone up because of the dollar rate 

Expect now to get ripped off right, left and center with this excuse


----------

